# Beagles



## byrnejwb (Oct 8, 2009)

Does anyone know any beagle breeders? I own and hunt a shorthair but the family want this one as a pet so I'm not looking to hunt him. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Theres a couple beaglers on this site. Check the small game forum for them.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I have a 2.5 year old that is fully house broke and just as sweet as can be. With a baby and one on the way we just can not give her the time she needs. She is a beautiful dog. Pm me if you are interested. The only thing she hunts for are the covers. Lol

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

www.beaglesforsaleonline.com


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

www.petfinder.com 

search beagle and there will be tons of dogs listed. Won't have papers or anything but you'll be saving a life! Much less expensive too!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Im currently waiting to see if my female is going to have pups. Im hopeing i had a sucessful breed this time. Mine are AKC with great noses. Female is a 13" chocolate with lots of ticking that is fast and my Male is a full size tri color medium speed.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I know a member who isn't on here very often but owns and breeds beagles. Roughrider is his handle. Maybe send him a PM?


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Ill be having pups, female is definitly pudging out. Not sure how much longer i got till arival date, but i know shes still running bunnies good! Once she gets a little bigger thou im gona lay off and go easy on her.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

We just got one from a local rescue group in the Akron area. They said they get a lot of begles from pounds in the more rural counties....they say a lot of people get them for hunting and they end up with puppies they don't want to deal with/can't find homes for. Ours came from Ashland. Nothing wrong with buying one, but I could care less about papers and like knowing I saved a dogs life.


----------

